# CPT code 93970



## osmalls (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone know who to get CPT 93970 paid by Medicare/Evercare/AARP? It keeps getting denied with ICD V72.83 and 585.6 as NCD and LCD.


----------



## tdml97@yahoo.com (Jun 16, 2011)

2. Peripheral Venous Examinations (CPT-4 Codes 93965 - 93971)

289.81 - 289.89  PRIMARY HYPERCOAGULABLE STATE - OTHER SPECIFIED DISEASES OF BLOOD AND BLOOD-FORMING ORGANS 
415.11  IATROGENIC PULMONARY EMBOLISM AND INFARCTION 
415.12  SEPTIC PULMONARY EMBOLISM 
415.19  OTHER PULMONARY EMBOLISM AND INFARCTION 
416.2  CHRONIC PULMONARY EMBOLISM 
442.3  ANEURYSM OF ARTERY OF LOWER EXTREMITY 
451.0 - 451.9  PHLEBITIS AND THROMBOPHLEBITIS OF SUPERFICIAL VESSELS OF LOWER EXTREMITIES - PHLEBITIS AND THROMBOPHLEBITIS OF UNSPECIFIED SITE 
453.1  THROMBOPHLEBITIS MIGRANS 
453.40 - 453.42  ACUTE VENOUS EMBOLISM AND THROMBOSIS OF UNSPECIFIED DEEP VESSELS OF LOWER EXTREMITY - ACUTE VENOUS EMBOLISM AND THROMBOSIS OF DEEP VESSELS OF DISTAL LOWER EXTREMITY 
453.50 - 453.52  CHRONIC VENOUS EMBOLISM AND THROMBOSIS OF UNSPECIFIED DEEP VESSELS OF LOWER EXTREMITY - CHRONIC VENOUS EMBOLISM AND THROMBOSIS OF DEEP VESSELS OF DISTAL LOWER EXTREMITY 
453.6  VENOUS EMBOLISM AND THROMBOSIS OF SUPERFICIAL VESSELS OF LOWER EXTREMITY 
453.71 - 453.89  CHRONIC VENOUS EMBOLISM AND THROMBOSIS OF SUPERFICIAL VEINS OF UPPER EXTREMITY - ACUTE VENOUS EMBOLISM AND THROMBOSIS OF OTHER SPECIFIED VEINS 
454.0 - 454.9  VARICOSE VEINS OF LOWER EXTREMITIES WITH ULCER - ASYMPTOMATIC VARICOSE VEINS 
459.10 - 459.89  POSTPHLEBETIC SYNDROME WITHOUT COMPLICATIONS - OTHER SPECIFIED CIRCULATORY SYSTEM DISORDERS 
518.81  ACUTE RESPIRATORY FAILURE 
671.00 - 671.44  VARICOSE VEINS OF LEGS COMPLICATING PREGNANCY AND THE PUERPERIUM UNSPECIFIED AS TO EPISODE OF CARE - DEEP PHLEBOTHROMBOSIS POSTPARTUM 
682.6  CELLULITIS AND ABSCESS OF LEG EXCEPT FOOT 
682.7  CELLULITIS AND ABSCESS OF FOOT EXCEPT TOES 
695.9  UNSPECIFIED ERYTHEMATOUS CONDITION 
707.10 - 707.19  UNSPECIFIED ULCER OF LOWER LIMB - ULCER OF OTHER PART OF LOWER LIMB 
707.8  CHRONIC ULCER OF OTHER SPECIFIED SITES 
729.5  PAIN IN LIMB 
729.81  SWELLING OF LIMB 
747.60 - 747.69  ANOMALY OF THE PERIPHERAL VASCULAR SYSTEM UNSPECIFIED SITE - ANOMALIES OF OTHER SPECIFIED SITES OF PERIPHERAL VASCULAR SYSTEM 
782.2  LOCALIZED SUPERFICIAL SWELLING MASS OR LUMP 
782.3  EDEMA 
785.4  GANGRENE 
786.00  RESPIRATORY ABNORMALITY UNSPECIFIED 
786.05  SHORTNESS OF BREATH 
786.09  RESPIRATORY ABNORMALITY OTHER 
786.30  HEMOPTYSIS, UNSPECIFIED 
786.50  UNSPECIFIED CHEST PAIN 
786.52  PAINFUL RESPIRATION 
786.59  OTHER CHEST PAIN 
789.60 - 789.69  ABDOMINAL TENDERNESS UNSPECIFIED SITE - ABDOMINAL TENDERNESS OTHER SPECIFIED SITE 
794.2  NONSPECIFIC ABNORMAL RESULTS OF FUNCTION STUDY OF PULMONARY SYSTEM 
799.01  ASPHYXIA 
799.02  HYPOXEMIA 
820.00 - 820.9  FRACTURE OF UNSPECIFIED INTRACAPSULAR SECTION OF NECK OF FEMUR CLOSED - FRACTURE OF UNSPECIFIED PART OF NECK OF FEMUR OPEN 
821.00 - 821.39  FRACTURE OF UNSPECIFIED PART OF FEMUR CLOSED - OTHER FRACTURE OF LOWER END OF FEMUR OPEN 
823.00 - 824.9  CLOSED FRACTURE OF UPPER END OF TIBIA - UNSPECIFIED FRACTURE OF ANKLE OPEN 
903.00 - 904.9  INJURY TO AXILLARY VESSEL(S) UNSPECIFIED - INJURY TO BLOOD VESSELS OF UNSPECIFIED SITE 
996.1  MECHANICAL COMPLICATION OF OTHER VASCULAR DEVICE IMPLANT AND GRAFT 
996.62  INFECTION AND INFLAMMATORY REACTION DUE TO OTHER VASCULAR DEVICE IMPLANT AND GRAFT 
996.70  OTHER COMPLICATIONS DUE TO UNSPECIFIED DEVICE IMPLANT AND GRAFT 
996.74  OTHER COMPLICATIONS DUE TO OTHER VASCULAR DEVICE IMPLANT AND GRAFT 
997.2  PERIPHERAL VASCULAR COMPLICATIONS NOT ELSEWHERE CLASSIFIED 
997.79  VASCULAR COMPLICATIONS OF OTHER VESSELS 
998.11 - 998.13  HEMORRHAGE COMPLICATING A PROCEDURE - SEROMA COMPLICATING A PROCEDURE 
998.2  ACCIDENTAL PUNCTURE OR LACERATION DURING A PROCEDURE NOT ELSEWHERE CLASSIFIED 
999.2  OTHER VASCULAR COMPLICATIONS OF MEDICAL CARE NOT ELSEWHERE CLASSIFIED 
V43.64  HIP JOINT REPLACEMENT 
V43.65  KNEE JOINT REPLACEMENT 
V54.13  AFTERCARE FOR HEALING TRAUMATIC FRACTURE OF HIP 
V54.14  AFTERCARE FOR HEALING TRAUMATIC FRACTURE OF LEG UNSPECIFIED 
V54.15  AFTERCARE FOR HEALING TRAUMATIC FRACTURE OF UPPER LEG 
V54.16  AFTERCARE FOR HEALING TRAUMATIC FRACTURE OF LOWER LEG 
V54.23  AFTERCARE FOR HEALING PATHOLOGIC FRACTURE OF HIP 
V54.24  AFTERCARE FOR HEALING PATHOLOGIC FRACTURE OF LEG UNSPECIFIED 
V54.25  AFTERCARE FOR HEALING PATHOLOGIC FRACTURE OF UPPER LEG 
V54.26  AFTERCARE FOR HEALING PATHOLOGIC FRACTURE OF LOWER LEG 
V58.89  OTHER SPECIFIED AFTERCARE 
V67.00  FOLLOW-UP EXAMINATION FOLLOWING UNSPECIFIED SURGERY 
V72.83  OTHER SPECIFIED PRE-OPERATIVE EXAMINATION


----------



## osmalls (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes, thanks.
I saw that.
I am already using an ICD-9 code from that list that supports medical necessity and it's still denying.
The problem might be that I'm also using a secondary code that doesn't support medical necessity. I will refile without that secondary code and see if it pays.
If anyone else knows anything else that might help, please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## cmartin (Jun 16, 2011)

NGS, our carrier in Indiana & for several other states, has LCD Non-Invasive Vascular Studies, where for 2010 and up to 6/1/11 they only wanted HCPCS code G0365 for dialysis access cases.  BUT just revised effective 6/1/11 now G0365 for FIRST dialysis access exam, can go back to using 93970 & 93971 for SUBSEQUENT exams.  I think it's #L30737.


----------

